# colocar led en interruptor de luz



## soslayo (Oct 18, 2010)

Buenas tardes soy nuevo en este foro, os quería hacer una pregunta, necesito colocar en un interruptor un led de color para saber cuando está encendida la luz. Nos hemos quedado la luz varias veces encendida y no está la cosa como para eso.

Espero su respuesta, muchas gracias a todos


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 18, 2010)

Mejor compra un bombillo piloto de neon cuestan lo de 3 Led y ha ese solo le pones una resistencia de 4.7K ohms en serie y lo conectas directamente 

algo asi
              4.7K      Neon         
AC   -----/\/\/\/----O--------   AC

Eres electronico o electrico o algo asi, o nada mas te inscribiste para preguntar eso, lo digoo por que eso no deberia ser problema alguno si eres electrico o electronico o algo parecido


----------



## soslayo (Oct 18, 2010)

Soy un chapu del brico. Y la electricidad se me complica mucho. Acepto otras ideas y si puede ser con leds. Gracias por responder.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 18, 2010)

Jajaja no entendi que es eso de Chapu del brico.  es que soy mexicano y tu español 

Oye como tratan a los mexicanos en españo, porque quiero ir

http://fuhrer-luftwaffe.blogspot.com/2009/02/led-120v.html

Lee esto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2010)

soslayo dijo:


> Soy un chapu del brico. Y la electricidad se me complica mucho. Acepto otras ideas y si puede ser con leds. Gracias por responder.


 

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_Led_con_AC.asp

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/led-220-volt-ca-1993/



 led a 220 volt

Led a 220 V, como cambiar un zener 

Utiliza nuestro Buscar 

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola.

Aquí te dejo un interruptor con un LED, los diodo depende de la corriente de carga.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## algp (Oct 18, 2010)

Si se busca minimizar el consumo electrico un indicador de Neon es mas apropiado, pues tiene un consumo bastante mas reducido.

Sin embargo si deseas que el neon encienda al estar encendida la luz el indicador de neon deberia estar en paralelo con la carga. Eso puede en muchos casos ser complicado pues no siempre se tiene disponible en la caja del interruptor el otro lado del cable. Hay casos en los que solo un polo de 220V va por la caja del interruptor y el otro polo va por un camino diferente hasta la lampara.

Una alternativa mas simple puede ser el comportamiento inverso ( el neon enciende solo al estar apagada la luz ). Para esto basta con poner el indicador de neon ( un indicador de neon de 220V de los que tienen la resistencia ya incluida en el encapsulado plastico ) en paralelo con el interruptor. Una ventaja de esto es tambien que la luz ayuda a encontrar rapidamente el interruptor cuando esta la habitacion a oscuras.

Se que esto funciona correctamente si la lampara es de las normales de filamento. Con una lampara ahorradora .... habria que experimentarlo.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 18, 2010)

¿Y no se ve "un poco" mas la luz que el led?


----------



## soslayo (Oct 21, 2010)

para el aficionado, me puedes explicar un poquito el esquema, soy nuevo en esto. La corriente es de 220v


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 21, 2010)

Hola.

Se ponen dos diodos en serie y así obtener un voltaje que hace que encienda el LED (rojo) que está en paralelo con dichos diodos, el tercer diiodo está en lo que yo llamo anti paralelo, es decir, está colocado en sentido inverso.
Cuando cierras el interruptor la corriente pasa por los diodos en serie y el LED (encendiéndose), después cuando cambia el sentido de la corriente esta pasa por el diodo que está en anti paralelo (protegiendo al LED del voltaje inverso, por su puesto el LED no enciende). De esta manera la corriente alterna funciona plenamente (ya que las caidas de voltaje de los diiodos son muy pequeñas comparadas con los 220V)
El tipos de diodo depende de la corriente que se a consumir, por ejemplo un foco o bombilla de 100W consume cerca de medio amperio, el diodo 1N4007 soporta hasta una corriente de 1A y puede trabajar hasta un voltaje inverso de 1000V.

No sé si haz entendido algo, espero que sí.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## javo28 (Ago 18, 2016)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Se ponen dos diodos en serie y así obtener un voltaje que hace que encienda el LED (rojo) que está en paralelo con dichos diodos, el tercer diiodo está en lo que yo llamo anti paralelo, es decir, está colocado en sentido inverso.
> Cuando cierras el interruptor la corriente pasa por los diodos en serie y el LED (encendiéndose), después cuando cambia el sentido de la corriente esta pasa por el diodo que está en anti paralelo (protegiendo al LED del voltaje inverso, por su puesto el LED no enciende). De esta manera la corriente alterna funciona plenamente (ya que las caidas de voltaje de los diiodos son muy pequeñas comparadas con los 220V)
> ...



lo dejaste mudo al que pregunto  

ahora el grafiquito que colgaste, por lo poco que entiendo seria como un puente retificador el esquema?, o nada que ver?


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 19, 2016)

Hola.

No es un puente.
El LED está en serie con foco o bombillo y en paralelo con 2 diodos en serie, el LED también tiene en paralelo un diodo colocado en modo de polaridad invertida (o anti paralelo). El LED enciende o brilla cada medio ciclo (el positivo), en el otro ciclo la corriente pasa por el diodo en anti paralelo (el LED no brilla o enciende).
En otras palabra el LED trabaja en media onda. Pero por el foco siempre le pasa corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 19, 2016)

Como dice Scooter, no es mas intensa la luz de la lámpara que el led? No la ves porque el interruptor está en otro ambiente? Generalmente la luz en el interruptor se usa para verlo en la oscuridad cuando no está encendido.


----------

